
Every Generation Learns the Same Lessons - imartin2k
https://www.feld.com/archives/2018/08/every-generation-learns-the-same-lessons.html
======
asdfman123
You don't need any kind of superior genius, wisdom or maturity to see that
cryptocurrency is inherently worthless and is probably a fad.

